# I totally want to build this!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Just for fun. I'll donate it to one of the cat rescues here, because Munch has more furniture than I do! Lol... I think I woyld wrap the ladder steps and bed posts in Sisal tho... make it multi purpose! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Forgot the pic! Lol
View attachment 48850


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I LOVE IT! That would be so coool!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Would need to have two of them......or at least a few more levels for 283cats12dogs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Would need to have two of them......or at least a few more levels for 283cats12dogs!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ROFL!! Good one!!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

At one time my daughters each had a DUKTIG wooden doll bed and the cats LOVED them.

DUKTIG Doll bed with bedlinen set - IKEA

I can only imagine how much more they would love ones that they could climb. (And were made to a size actually meant to fit a cat.)


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET has one. I got it free from someone who's cat didn't like it.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

ET is so cute in his bed, Snowy!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

snowy said:


> ET has one. I got it free from someone who's cat didn't like it.
> View attachment 48914


OMG, that is the CUTEST thing!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Forgot the pic! Lol
> View attachment 48850
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd like to think that my cats would share like those 4 up top, but I know that's not what would end up happening, so I'd need _at least_ 2 of these to sleep my 6... honestly, I'd probably need 6 of them.

@snowy: ET is adorable in his tiny bed!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I saw that bunk bed on Pinterest last night. I thought it was adorable! I love your idea of wrapping sisal on the posts. 

When you make it you have to post pictures!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I totally will! I think I'm going to make one this weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

